# DIY Blog - Background



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I've had a spare 3ft tank laying around for a while that i've been planning to do something with for ages. Well, today i finally started the project. Unsure how long it will take, but i'll definately update as more is done.

1st try at a DIY background, so you'll trip through with me, wether it turns out well or not. All trials and tribulations will be documented LOL

26th January 2010

Cut the backing piece (what the 'rocks' are sitting on in pic), to tank size, doubled foam to give a bit more strength. 

Started layering foam and shaping some of the 'rocks' (these are not in their final places)










***I've really enjoyed doing this so far....though i will warn you.....the shaping makes a REAL big mess...thankfully my family are tolerant and my vacuum works well *LOL*


----------



## David C (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok, so what happens next? This is like getting to the good part of a show and the TV dies!

It looks cool so far.

Wait a minute, how is the Styrofoam going to stay at the bottom of the tank?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I did say i was unsure how long it would take 

I'm having trouble finding Hydrocrete to mix with the render....and til recently i havent really had a chance to look for it in depth.

The styrofoam wont be on the tank base, the majority will be on the back of the tank, and it will be silconed on


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

a great start...keep us posted because if yours turns out good i may attempt it myself with styrofoam caves, plants siliconed in and maybe a bubbler through it as well...maybe ill start this process as well haha...what type of styrofoam are you using?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Will certainly update as it happens, i have no time frame for this tank to be completed though.

The styrofoam is just normal stuff i've got for free, boxes, packing sheets etc


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

ok cool, casue im deff gunna start doing this with styrofoam sheets and making caves like you find on train stations and things


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Update:

Starting to put 'rocks' onto the backing foam. Still more to make and place of course, but its a start *L*


----------

